# Was lustiges zur Wochenmitte



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2020)

​


----------



## krawutz (9 Apr. 2020)

Sie wird wohl die häusliche Quarantäne des Gatten vorbereiten.


----------



## Max100 (9 Apr. 2020)

Das sieht verdammt nach Abschied aus...wink2


----------

